# Surrey Livery commutable from London - grazing compromise?



## maletto (22 July 2013)

Hi all, have been completely trawling the forum for ideas as to where to move my gelding when I move back to London. I've never kept a horse near London before, so am looking for suggestions. 

I'll probably be living in Hammersmith/Shepherds Bush and was thinking about somewhere down the A3 for part livery - so Claygate/Esher etc. Ideally no more than 30 mins without traffic (I know it will usually be more like 45 with traffic )

However, a lot of the posts I've read note how you have to compromise on grazing. I'd ideally like 7 hours turnout a day in winter, and the option to go 24/7 in summer. 

Is this going to be impossible? I spoke to Slough Farm this week, who said they could offer that, but the cost was crippling compared to some other yards I've seen. 

Any comments or suggestions welcome....

(additional facilities I'll need are for the yard to be open till 9pm, floodlit school or preferably indoor school, hacking within 10 mins or so roadwork)


----------



## chaps89 (23 July 2013)

Unfortunately I'm a bit far out for you, about 45 mins no traffic (regularly do woking/Guildford to Richmond/Putney) if you could go a bit further I could probably give a few suggestions but nothing much closer in, sorry. Is Vicarage farm any good, they're probably not far & do all year turnout I believe? You also have Beaumont farm at Windsor where turnout is on a do as you please basis but it does get horribly muddy.


----------



## Ella19 (23 July 2013)

We offer what you're looking for and have a good few clients from London. Www.surreyriding.co.uk


----------



## Sussexbythesea (23 July 2013)

This site is useful. 

http://www.liverylist.co.uk/

Also Facebook groups are good for finding livery and stables etc.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/167007640116747/?fref=ts


----------



## Chichi (23 July 2013)

Surrey riding as recommended by Ella is lovely, your horse would get good turnout and you would get friendly people to do things with. The closer you get to London the harder it will be to get good/long turnout but it is well worth looking around Epsom. I used to have my horse in epsom and there were quite a few people coming from London. Check liverylist as recommended above or go grazing and numerous facebook groups, surrey horse and pony, london horse and pony, surrey livery offered / wanted... Good luck.


----------



## Luci07 (24 July 2013)

If you are in hammer smith or shepherds bush I would suggest going down the M4...to give you an idea of timings when I lived in Fulham near the bottom of Fulham Place Road, it took me around 40 minutes to reach Ockham/Ripely as it was a straight run down the A3 but if you need to come down FP road I would look at heading past Windsor.


----------



## maletto (24 July 2013)

Thanks everyone - Ella19 and chichi - sadly, although gorgeous, it looks way too far for me to be able to make it out there more than a couple of times a week. 

Luci07, thank you! that's exactly the sort of insider info I was after! I'll be living round Barons Court/West Ken hopefully. What time of day was your 40min run? I've been checking google maps around 6pm and it's not looking good!

How was the grazing round Ockham?

Chaps89 and sussexbythesea, thanks for the suggestions, will check them out!


----------



## Luci07 (25 July 2013)

So Barons court...definitely a sticky to get out if you try to head out on the A4 but you can go back down the back of Fulham Palace Road towards Charing Cross hospital and weave your way to missing out a large chunk of FP road. It will then be painful getting over the bridge but once through Putney you will be moving! I would say 45 mins to an hour to get to Ripley which is just off the A3 but you could ask for recommendations for yards in Cobham and Ockham as well.  It will for course be a much easier journey home! Grazing should not be a big deal if you are down there, to kick you off, a good friend of mine runs Owlbrook Competition yard in Ripely so you could have a look there, though I don't know if she has spaces. 

Just a thought but if you to live in Putney I reckon it would be 30 mins to Ripely based on my journeys when I lived in Fulham....


----------



## A Keeling (5 November 2013)

Hiya, may be too far for you, but I own a small and very friendly yard about 10 mins drive from Junction 3 of the M3. I have fab facilities and am as flexible as possible with accommodating liveries requirements.  If we're not too far, it would be worth you coming to have a look.  Give me a shout at customerservice@necd.org.uk  Hope to speak soon. 



maletto said:



			Hi all, have been completely trawling the forum for ideas as to where to move my gelding when I move back to London. I've never kept a horse near London before, so am looking for suggestions. 

I'll probably be living in Hammersmith/Shepherds Bush and was thinking about somewhere down the A3 for part livery - so Claygate/Esher etc. Ideally no more than 30 mins without traffic (I know it will usually be more like 45 with traffic )

However, a lot of the posts I've read note how you have to compromise on grazing. I'd ideally like 7 hours turnout a day in winter, and the option to go 24/7 in summer. 

Is this going to be impossible? I spoke to Slough Farm this week, who said they could offer that, but the cost was crippling compared to some other yards I've seen. 

Any comments or suggestions welcome....

(additional facilities I'll need are for the yard to be open till 9pm, floodlit school or preferably indoor school, hacking within 10 mins or so roadwork)
		
Click to expand...


----------

